# Bosch 10" Axial Glide??



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a question, I've had a chance to play with that saw while it was on display, it moves so smoothly does it have to be pitched back a little when you set it up to keep it from sliding forward on its own?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I have a question, I've had a chance to play with that saw while it was on display, it moves so smoothly does it have to be pitched back a little when you set it up to keep it from sliding forward on its own?


I have mine stiffened up a bit as its too loose and if not dead level it will come forward. I prefer it a little tighter but don't we all lol


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I have mine stiffened up a bit as its too loose and if not dead level it will come forward. I prefer it a little tighter but don't we all lol


:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I haven't used one thank you today but my thank you button is gone. WTF


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I just got an email from Bosch about the 10" glide saw becoming available in February. Is this the same saw we're talking about?


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

Acme Tools on Amazon said they were in stock for 699. Free ship.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I think maybe there was a mistake on the Bosch Facebook page, it said available February 2014 but it does appear to be available now, I saw it in the last Acme tool catalog come to think about it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Like the 12" its not gonna be a big seller so that why you prob ain't seen nothing about it. As far as I know it still has no laser. Theirs some idiots at Bosch designing these things clearly as who makes a saw in that price range without a laser! 

Overall they are just a poor designed saw for its price. Mediocre dust extraction, gimped cut capacity, stupidly heavy, no laser and expensive.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I just weight my 12" axial glide and its 79.6lbs with the stand clamps.

My kapex is 47!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I just weight my 12" axial glide and its 79.6lbs with the stand clamps. My kapex is 47!


What do you make of this? Specs from the Bosch website

Specifications: GCM12SD 12" Dual-Bevel Glide Miter Saw
Amperage	15
Bevel Angle Range	48° left and 48° right
Bevel Stops	0°, 33.9°, 45° Left/Right
Blade Diameter	12"
Cord Length	6 ft
Height	27"
Length	32"
Miter Angle Range	52° Left, 60° Right
Miter Detents	0°, 15°, 22.5°, 31.6°, 45° (Left/Right)
Miter Positive Stops	0°, 15°, 22.5,° 31.6°, 45° (Left/Right), 60° (Right)
No Load RPM	3,800
Voltage	120V
Warranty	Limited 1 Year
Weight	65 lb


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

For some reason he seems to think the weight of the saw should include the clamps to hold it down.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

It has to include the weight of the clamps as the saw can't be used on the stand without them. I'm not gonna unbolt them each time I move the saw. 
But even without the clamps the saws stupidly heavy.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> What do you make of this? Specs from the Bosch website
> 
> Specifications: GCM12SD 12" Dual-Bevel Glide Miter Saw
> Amperage	15
> ...


The shipping weight of that saw is nearly 90lbs. The box don't weight 25lbs. There's not even 5lbs work of cardboard and packing in that box.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:



> The shipping weight of that saw is nearly 90lbs. The box don't weight 25lbs. There's not even 5lbs work of cardboard and packing in that box.


According to Amazon The Kapex shipping weight is 64 lbs. So do you believe the festool cardboard is heavier. It's way over 5lbs.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Wait...the Kapex doesn't come in a Sysyainer?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> According to Amazon The Kapex shipping weight is 64 lbs. So do you believe the festool cardboard is heavier. It's way over 5lbs.


I have never weighed my kapex so I couldn't tell you. All I know is my kapex is stupidly light and my Bosch is stupidly heavy. It's nearly a 80lb saw with the clamps and if your using it on site your gonna have to have the clamps no matter if it's a Dewalt stand, Bosch stand, makita stand etc etc. I will weigh the kapex when I get my trailer back home and let you know.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> I have never weighed my kapex so I couldn't tell you. All I know is my kapex is stupidly light and my Bosch is stupidly heavy. It's nearly a 80lb saw with the clamps and if your using it on site your gonna have to have the clamps no matter if it's a Dewalt stand, Bosch stand, makita stand etc etc. I will weigh the kapex when I get my trailer back home and let you know.


Well then my glide weights 110 lbs because I have it attached to a rolling cart with a vacuum.:laughing:


----------



## StrongTower (Mar 4, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> your gonna have to have the clamps no matter if it's a Dewalt stand, Bosch stand, makita stand etc etc.


I actually attach my saw to my Rosseau stand using T-nuts and carriage bolts that are the same head size as my blade wrench....


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Well then my glide weights 110 lbs because I have it attached to a rolling cart with a vacuum.:laughing:


It could be 200lbs so it wouldn't matter on a rolling cart. But us lot who gave to walk saws through hall ways and up stairs have to carry them. The only way to use the Bosch without braking your back is in a shop on a cart or in one position on a bench.


----------

